# Blade: Trinity



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

A new trailer is up for *Blade: Trinity.* It features WWE Star Triple H in all his vampiric glory taking on Blade, Abigail Whistler and Hannibal King. You can link to the trailer here: http://www.superherohype.com/news.php?id=2126


----------



## Forbidden Crypts (Sep 5, 2004)

*Trailer won't play for me.*


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Check out this new clip from this sure to be another blockbuster hit in the Blade franchise: http://movies.yahoo.com/movies/feature/bladetrinity.html

Follow that link, and click on the "This is Awkward," Exclusive clip. It's got Snipes, Reynolds, Biel, Triple H and Parker Posey. Cool stuff, can't wait for Dec.8! :voorhees:


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

I can't wait either


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Whilst scanning through this section to see if I had indeed make the review of this ahem, film here; it appears that I did not. I believe that I must have conducted it elsewhere. Honest, I actually did and if memory serves, I wasn't favorable toward it.

I picked up the *Blade* boxset when it came out and just this weekend had a chance to peruse it. Somehwere in the extra's disc, Guillermo Del Toro on the second movies special features jokingly states that Goyer must be smoking crack for a comment he made about who wouldn't want to be a Vampire. I'm here to tell you that Del Toro wasn't too far off the mark in his assessment of Goyer's situation, although it was aimed elsewhere toward the man.

The boxset and the subsequent DVD of *Blade:Trinity* bears the infamous NC-17 stamp. To theater owners and studios, this is the mark of death; to horror fans, this is a slice of heaven. When something is packaged with this stamp of approval, we expect to see either: A.) Buckets, upon buckets of gore that wasn't in the original cut, B.) Naked flesh engaged in various sexual acts or just gratuitous display, and finally C.) Violence that would make even O. J. Simpson wince. I have but one question for David Goyer: Why was this rated NC-17? The three elements I just listed above were nowhere to be seen. The extended version was no better than the theatrical version. It seems a pity, since Goyer wrote the scripts for the first two films and I have nothing but good things to say in regards to them. Perhaps, Goyer would have been better suited to penning the tales instead of directing and left those duties to ones more suited to such tasks.

All in all, I was very disappointed with this outing and if it's true that Snipes is suing over the franchise and its meager showing, then I hope he gets everything he asks for. Lame from start to finish and the movie boasts easily the worst screen Dracula since Frank Langella. Someone PLEASE make another *Blade* film and put the real Dracula in it and not a beefy BackStreet Boy wannabe. This series deserves to go out better than this dismal schlockfest.

My rating: 1 1/2 out of a possible 5 stars.


----------

